

So you want to hire a ninja? - Blocks8
http://blog.inclinehq.com/post/30107568369/so-you-want-to-hire-a-ninja

======
blacktm
Sorry, I only hire Wizards.
[http://watch.vooza.com/post/28038996685/interview-with-a-
nin...](http://watch.vooza.com/post/28038996685/interview-with-a-ninja)

